# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  αγχολυτικο Bespar (Υδροχλωρική Βουσπιρονη )

## Gadgetakias

Καλησπερα παιδια, συγχωρεστε με αν κανω το topic σε λαθος section. ... Εκανα μια μικρη ερευνα για το bespar.. είναι ένα αγχολυτικό το οποιο δεν ανήκει στις benzodiazepines και δεν είναι με κόκκινη γραμμή.. επίσης δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου παρενέργειες.. και είναι πολύ ασφαλές.. και το καλο είναι ότι στο φαρμακείο το δίνουνε χωρίς συνταγογράφηση από γιατρό.. επειδή το έψαξα παρα πολύ το θέμα με αυτό το αγχολυτικό σκέφτηκα να το πάρω.. δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποιο ιατρό που με παρακολουθεί πλέον.. και έτσι κάνω θεραπεία από μονος μου εδώ και 3 μήνες τώρα με Seropram 40mg αυτό βεβαια μου το πρότεινε ένας νευρολόγος... και πήγα στο φαρμακείο και το πήρα...!!! με λίγα λόγια στον ψυχίατρο που πήγαινα ήμουνα αρνητικός στα φάρμακα που μου έλεγε να πάρω... συγκεκριμένα μου έγραψε να περνώ abifly και cymbalta τα οποια δεν τα πήρα ποτε μου.. γιατί δεν ήθελα να πάρω αντιψυχωσικά.. δεν έχω κάτι το σοβαρό... λοιπόν εδώ και καιρό έπαιρνα το xanax το οποιο το σταμάτησα απότομα.. ναι ξέρω! θα μου πείτε δεν κάνει να σταματας τα φάρμακα απότομα.. είχα κάποια στερητικά συμτώματα 1 εβδομάδα περίπου. έκανα όμως υπομονή και λέω όχιι!! δεν θα το πάρω!!!! και πλέον είμαι καλά!!!! επειδή δεν θέλω να εξαρτηθώ στις benzodiazepines.. σκέφτηκα να πάρω αυτό το bespar..

τι γνώμη έχετε εσείς για αυτό το φάρμακο οποιος το έχει πάρει πάρει.. μπορεί να μου πει αν είχε δει βελτίωση.. ?? επίσης πείτε μου αν είχατε τίποτα περιέργειες παρενέργειες ευχάριστο πολύ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deep purple

Γεια σου. Πριν απο καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια το έπαιρνα και γω. Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι πρέπει κάποιος να το πάρει με τα πρώτα σημάδια άγχους, γιατί είναι ελαφρύ. Όταν το έπαιρνα όταν το άγχος χτυπούσε κόκκινο δεν μου έκανε πολλά πράγματα. Τώρα παίρνω που και που xanax.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, δεν μπορείς να παίρνεις χάπια χωρίς τη συμβουλή γιατρού, και κυρίως χωρίς διάγνωση. Αν είσαι αρνητικός ως προς τη διάγνωση ενός ψυχιάτρου, πήγαινε και σε έναν δεύτερο να δεις τι έχει να σου πει. Μην είσαι αρνητικός με τις διαγνώσεις και προς Θεού, μην κάνεις διάγνωση μόνος σου.

----------


## πιεσμενη

Kαλησπερα σου... Ο νευρολογος της μητερας μου της εχει δωσει το Bespar..στην αρχη της εδινε μισο καθε βραδυ για 2 μηνες κ τωρα ενα καθε βραδυ ... εχει δει μια βελτιωση..δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποια παρενεργεια.. Καλο θα ηταν παντως να πας σε γιατρο οπως σου ειπε κ η ντιπ περπλ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Gadgetakias

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

τελικά πήγα και το πήρα σήμερα από το φαρμακείο.. τον 20mg και ξεκίνησα από σήμερα... θέλει 1 μηνα για να κάνει δουλειά μου είπαν από το φαρμακείο. τώρα σε ψυχίατρο δεν θα πάω ξανά... γιατί ο καθένας λέει τα δικά του.. από την στιγμή που βρήκα μονος μου αγωγή είμαι μια χαρά! τώρα από εβδομάδα έχω να πάω σε μια ψυχολόγο πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει πολύ! αν και ήδη είμαι καλλίτερα σε σχέση με πρώτα που δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω! μάλλον το Seropram είναι πολύ καλο αντικαταθλιπτικό..

----------

